# Swirl ceiling texture removal



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Without seeing it, I recommend a skim coat.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

You could use an ANGLE PLANE to knock down the high areas than skim cost it to make it smooth. Angle Plane cost estimate is about $ 15.00.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd say Either skim coat it yourself or higher a pro.:thumbsup:
Here's one of my videos showing pretty much what it would take to get rid of that texture.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd give the ceiling a quick scrape to knock down the high spots and then skim coat.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If you are talking the entire house, this could be a very big job, and working on ceilings is h on your back. Vaultings add to the pain. Builders also prefer swirl or popcorn ceilings because then they don't have to smooth the ceiling to the higher quality required for a paint finish, so if you remove it you might be faced with improving the quality of the taping.

A picture so we can get a feel for the swirl might help, or, -if you compare the high spots and the low spots in the swirls, what would that measure? Some of these are very subtle and some are reminiscent of stalactites in caves.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Buy a pair of stilts for doing ceilings, a bucket of mud and a finish trowel. Also a lot of tarps for the floor.

Show her how to fill the voids and leave her to it for a while.

You might find out that she may like the swirl after all!

Some jobs are really easy when you only have to say you want it.

Just sayin' she may adjust her priorities.

I've been lucky. My wife is usually in the dirt with me, swinging hammers and breathing the dust. We laugh a lot.


----------



## 195795 (May 24, 2013)

Yep - had my done by pros - removed all popcorn and then skim coated it to make it nice and smooth and even, then textured it, primed and painted - perfect


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I detest popcorn [it's a nightmare to paint] and never miss an opportunity to suggest it's removal. Personally I like the swirl texture and it paints well. While I don't recall ever trying to remove a swirl texture I suspect it's day/night difference between removing it and popcorn. If I needed to remove a popcorn texture I'd wet it down and scrape, skim coat as needed prior to primer/paint. With swirl texture I wouldn't even consider removing - just scrape down the high spots and skim coat.


----------

